# Beneficial effects of UV radiation



## mue1965mue (Jan 7, 2022)

Beneficial effects of UV radiation include the production of vitamin D, a vitamin essential to human health. Vitamin D helps the body absorb calcium and phosphorus from food and assists bone development. The World Health Organization (WHO) recommends 5 to 15 minutes of sun exposure 2 to 3 times a week

Sunlight is more useful than you might think.
Today, equipment is produced or appliances for sun protection, such as umbrellas, sunglasses
Hat or coat, etc. Many people are trying to find ways to avoid the sun. not to be affected
For that reason The sunlight is very hot. If hit, it will cause sweating, causing burning eyes, causing skin
darker, darker, which is the look Only on the bad side from sunlight. But if we know how to get
A good and proper amount of sunlight is one of the things that are beneficial to many living things, people, animals and plants are described as follows.
Sunlight is food. Sunlight can create food for living things. especially in plants because plants need sunlight in Photosynthesis process that uses sunlight to cook food. And send food to nourish the different parts of the plant, making the plant grow perfectly. Without sunlight, the plant will die from lack of food. Energy from sunlight is stored in every molecule of plants in the form of carbohydrates, proteins and fats. Therefore, when we eat plant-based foods such as fruits and vegetables, it will get energy from sunlight which has energy from sunlight. Benefit into the body as well, because chlorophyll in plants has a similar structure to granular cells. Red blood in the human body is very different in that the compound chlorophyll is magnesium, which is made. keep plants green hematopoietic part Red contains iron compounds in the nucleus at hemoglobin, thus giving the red blood cells.
Sunlight is Life Vitamin D, obtained from the proper amount of sunlight exposure, is of great benefit to Human life helps to enable human beings to live each day with a strong body and have a good quality of life which benefits from vitamin D

To Be Continue...


----------



## mue1965mue (Jan 7, 2022)

Some Benefits of Sunlight...
1. Sunlight helps build immunity. Vitamin D received from sunlight will help increase the efficiency of white blood cells to be better from the hormone soliton and the hormone melatonin (Melatonin) from the pineal gland located under the brain. forehead Will combine with vitamin D, causing the body to produce blood cells. white is strong As a result, the immune system in the body is better. improves the efficiency of the arranged pathogens to enter the body Helps to reduce symptoms of many illnesses.
2. Sunlight improves the efficiency of doing The work of various organs in the body. Vitamin D helps to promote hemoglobin and is strong Able to fully receive oxygen from the lungs. can be forwarded to different cells In the body efficiently and thoroughly, enabling various organs to produce energy for use in working with full efficiency.
3. Sunlight helps maintain healthy bones. Vitamin D is an important nutrient that helps keep bones strong and also helps prevent osteoporosis. If received in the right amount by vitamin D will bind to magnesium and phosphorus to extract calcium. used to repair and maintain strong bones

To Be Continue...


----------



## mue1965mue (Jan 7, 2022)

4. Help maintain balance in the blood if the body has blood disorders that occur, such as acidic blood, fat-soluble vitamins or Known as calciferol (Calciferol) will act to help adjust the condition of the blood back to normal. Because the main function of vitamins is maintaining a level The balance of calcium and phosphorus in the blood is normal.
5. Sunlight always helps to adjust the mood. Vitamin D helps to refresh the body. Because vitamin D will help increase levels of the hormone serotonin (Serotonin), which is a neurotransmitter. It is a substance related to emotional states, helping to reduce stress levels in the body, making people who receive the right amount of sunlight to have a cheerful, cheerful mood.

To Be Continue...


----------



## mue1965mue (Jan 7, 2022)

Sunlight is also useful as a preventive medicine and It can also treat various diseases as follows:
1. Sunlight helps kill germs and bacteria. sunlight has the ability to kill up to 42 types of germs, including bacteria, viruses, fungi and parasites. In addition, sunlight kills germs that other things can't get rid of, namely all types of tuberculosis. to use in the industry If exposure to sunlight for at least 10 minutes will allow the body to synthesize sunlight. Ultraviolet rays from the sun Will stimulate the subcutaneous hormone called Soliton to turn into vitamin D, which is important and useful for the body. See all products for disinfection, such as in water, food, and tools
2. Sunlight can help reduce symptoms and relieve many kinds of diseases such as gout, rheumatoid arthritis, rheumatoid arthritis, enteritis, and arteriosclerosis because vitamin D caused by sunlight reduces inflammation in the blood. and organs very well
3. Sunlight reduces water. Heavy sun exposure can help reduce weight in obese people because ultraviolet rays stimulate the thyroid gland. to produce more thyroid hormones It will help to speed up the burning process. burn more fat Sunlight can help reduce weight and increase muscles in the body as well.
4. Sunlight can help treat heart disease. Sunlight treats heart disease because sunlight can help lower levels of C-Reactive Protein (CRP), a type of protein the body makes in response to inflammation. It's vitamin D.

To Be Continue...


----------



## mue1965mue (Jan 7, 2022)

5. Sunlight helps control the water level. Blood sugar to improve Sunlight can help control blood sugar levels better in people with diabetes. Due to the vitamin D received from sunlight. helps the pancreas to produce insulin better
6. Sunlight helps prevent rickets in children. vitamin d from sunlight It is a precursor to the production of steroid hormones that are important for the development of the baby. Helps prevent rickets in children. Usually, babies should be exposed to sunlight in the morning for about 5-15 minutes a day, but at birth or at the latest at the age of 2 months.
7. Sunlight prevents prostate cancer in men. and breast cancer in women exposure to sunlight in Proper dosages provide protection against the most common cancers in males. such as prostate cancer and the type that can be found in women like breast cancer
8. Sunlight heals all kinds of wounds. Sunlight can help heal wounds because sunlight will help make hemoglobin more effective, able to bring oxygen to the wound cells. to use Repair damaged cells, thus helping to heal wounds, abrasions, and relieve rashes quickly.
9. Sunlight helps nourish and protect eye health. Sunlight is useful in helping to maintain healthy eyes because the eyeball contains cholesterol that helps build collagen. which will rely on vitamins from sunlight to help increase the immune system in the eyes

To Be Continue...


----------



## mue1965mue (Jan 7, 2022)

10. Sunlight increases the production of sex hormones. Sunlight promotes the production of testosterone in males and estrogen in females, helping men have strong ****** performance. and help those women have normal menstrual cycles
11. Sunlight Helps Cure Psoriasis This disease does not have any kind of chemotherapy that can be cured. It is a chronic disease. Doctors often give medicine to relieve symptoms only. But sunlight can cure this disease completely.
The right time to receive Vitamin D from the morning sun. Sun exposure.

In order to get the most benefit for your body, there are some things that should be practiced as follows:
The best exposure to sunlight is the perfect time. The right to get vitamin D from the morning sun is between 6-8 o'clock in the morning due to sunlight during the time. As such, it is not very strong to do. To be harmless to the skin, but if past that time it can harm your skin. Naked exposure to sunlight in secret places, people, using the front of the body and face with the sun. For about 10-15 minutes, after that, turn the body upside down in the sun for another 10-15 minutes, but if it is not comfortable to be naked. can wear clothes By opening the parts of the arms, legs, face, hands, feet as much as possible.
If you want to wear normal, full clothes Try to choose a light color of clothing, especially white, as sunlight is more able to penetrate through the flesh than other colored clothing. Try to sit close to the window. Open the window to let the light in. so that the body gets full sunlight because of the UV light unable to shine through glass. Try to sit often outdoors, such as outside the eaves, under trees, or in an outdoor lawn, to get the most of your body's sunlight. Must not wear sunglasses Contact lenses coated with UV protection or eyeglasses coated with UV protection Because the body will not benefit from the sun at all.

Thank You.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 7, 2022)

Great post!  Also, at least one hour of exposure to sunlight per day can enhance sleep in the evening because it helps adjust the body's internal clock.  I'm a big believer in spending as much time outdoors as I can when weather permits.


----------



## mue1965mue (Jan 10, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Great post!  Also, at least one hour of exposure to sunlight per day can enhance sleep in the evening because it helps adjust the body's internal clock.  I'm a big believer in spending as much time outdoors as I can when weather permits.


Yes, as the same like you...when the weather permits, Thank you, dseag2. Have a nice day.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 11, 2022)

There's a lot of data showing that vitamin D helps fight covid, helps minimize symptoms of covid, and aids in recovery from covid, and that the best source of natural vit-D is sunshine.

Meanwhile, over the past 2 years, we've been advised to stay indoors as much as possible.


----------

